# Feeding fish to dogs



## Angelbones (24 February 2011)

Hi,

Had a mishap with a kilo of fresh sprats at mum's - in that the Spinoni thief from hell rifled the lot of them from the fridge and shared them out amongst the gang. The old lab didn't really fancy them and only had one or two. The terriers wolfed down most of them instantly, and the Spinoni had a handful.

That night, at mum's,  the lab was sick everywhere, the Spinoni was sick everywhere, the terriers living there were sick everywhere,  and my two were not sick at home in bed with me  thank goodness.

So my question is: how to feed fish as part of a raw diet? My two boys were ok, no ill effects at all, and they are used to a mainly raw diet. Mum's lot aren't used to it and were ill.  Do you feed fish whole, bones and all? or chop it up etc? And how often and how much would you feed say on a weekly basis? I had been planning on a couple of sprats for tea that day, not an entire bagful.

Many thanks chaps x


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 February 2011)

I've fed tinned tuna, sardines, pilchards before, fish is great for condition 
Never fed whole fresh fish but would be interested in replies from those who do.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (24 February 2011)

I feed mine fish as part of their raw diet - they get the whole thing bones, heads the lot you do find if they eat to much of some oily fish - sprats,sardines,herrings they will throw them up - it is mainly undigested fish,bones etc which they will promptly eat back up again whilst you try to stop gagging/throwing up yourself having had a similar experience with mine they get small amounts of those fish now ie they share a herring instead of a whole one, get 5 or 6 sprats at a time


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 February 2011)

Me, me! I introduced it very gradually, like anything new and now the pups eat whole fresh fish. Big dog doesn't like fish except for tanned mackerel/pilchards in tomato sauce. Maybe try white fish like off-cuts of cod/coley and work up to whole fresh ones.


----------



## blackcob (24 February 2011)

I've fed whole fresh fish (trout, sprats and sardines so far) - I just chuck it to her as it is. Also feed salmon (Sainsburys basics range, a big freezer bag full of random shaped pieces, fairly cheap) as well as cooked salmon mousse from Fish4Dogs and tinned stuff in oil. 

Thinking about it I probably feed fish at least three times a week with no harm as yet.  If I were to use kibble regularly it would be Fish4Dogs as well so it must be okay to feed fish day in, day out.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (25 February 2011)

Mine has tin of sardines every morning, she's not on raw diet though


----------



## NOISYGIRL (25 February 2011)

cinammontoast said:



			Me, me! I introduced it very gradually, like anything new and now the pups eat whole fresh fish. Big dog doesn't like fish except for tanned mackerel/pilchards in tomato sauce. Maybe try white fish like off-cuts of cod/coley and work up to whole fresh ones. 

Click to expand...

Are the mackerel spray or mousse tanned ?


----------



## Pipkin (25 February 2011)

mine aren't on raw but they do get fish (the whole thing) OH`s dad is a fisher so be rude not to take all his fish , so they get fish and what ever rabbits they kill.


----------



## mollichop (25 February 2011)

The only fresh fish i've fed are sprats. Morrisons do a tray (I remove the parsley garnish first ) of about 40 fish for £1.49 - bargain!

I feed 4 or 5 with their mince or offal about once a week. Other fish is tinned mackeral or kippers in marto sauce or oil


----------



## davisn (25 February 2011)

Dylan gets whole fresh fish once a week along with an egg. He has whatever is on special offer when I go shopping (usually mackerel, sardines or herring).

When I first started introducing it he used to swallow it almost whole, maybe bite once to snap the backbone, & would then sick it back up 3 or 4 times, each time re-eating it & chewing it a little bit more.

I then started feeding the fish still frozen solid so that he had to chew bits off, much more like a bone. Since doing this I haven't had a problem at all. This is why i don't feed sprats, even frozen he wouldn't need to chew them!

BTW Dylan is fed raw.


----------



## gunnergundog (25 February 2011)

Mine are on raw and have always been fed tinned sardines in oil.  However, I have one male who was in the right place at the right time when we were in Scotland and the salmon were leaping and had an opportunistic catch!!!  He now catches his own dinner and will spend hours in the river to that end!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 February 2011)

NOISYGIRL said:



			Are the mackerel spray or mousse tanned ?
		
Click to expand...

PMSL! Blasted phone tries too hard-it just caused a row with me and OH!


----------

